# Need help running MTS Computer interface



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how to setup the MTS computer interface?  We have a 50323 connected to a PC throguh a RS-232 to USB connector with the LGB-Bus connected to a 55005 Control Unit.  The program is setup on the laptop, but I need to know what needs to be done to configure the trains.  Someone setup a base track for us on the computer, but I am lost from there.  Does anyone have any suggestions or is there any good reference doc out for this?
 
Thanks in advance for your help!
 
Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know know how to help you, but some important information is missing in your post as follows: 

MTS software being run? Latest version number needed and I believe is 6.0.0.4 

Is the LGB usb to RS-232 being used? Some others are not compatible. 

Do you have the 55045 computer programming interface and does it work? 

Or, do you have the Massoth software running your MTS? 

Are the USB drivers loaded?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am friends with Adventureland and we had a friend actually run the thing on the laptop at one time. We simply un hooked and re-hooked it up. I think it has something to do with the "com1" linking or something?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike, 
One thing to look at is the Options menu, id and com port. I think you have to use ID 1 and pick a com port that works. You have to pick the com port every time you run the program. Also if you have a controler attached to the central station you need to make sure it does not have id 1. 
Steve


----------



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried looking under the options tab, but it does not include a way to change the com port. I see that the com port is set to "0" which is understandably incorrect, but I can't find a place to change it. Do you know any other way to change the com port setting? As for the USB to RS232, the one that I have doesn't say "LGB" on it... should it? I can't remember if we recieved it when we purchased it or if I ordered it separately? Are there special drivers that need to be added with it or are those included with the installation disk for the program?

Thanks!


----------



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

Missing information: 

MTS software being run? 6.00.0002

Is the LGB usb to RS-232 being used? Using CableMAX CA-232-1MB RS-232 to USB converter (Don't remember if this came with the MTS or if I purchased it separately)

Do you have the 55045 computer programming interface and does it work? I have a 55060 interface instead of the 55045

Or, do you have the Massoth software running your MTS? Nope

Are the USB drivers loaded? Yes


----------



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

When trying to configure the decoder, I get an error "False Interface type is connected! (MTS-55060) You need MTS-55045." 

Do I really need both? How to I get this thing moving? 

Also, considering this error, I think it recognizes the 55060 is connected.

Thanks.


----------



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

So, after much trial and error, I finally got it moving. So, can the 55060 control multiple trains on a schedule or do I need the 55070 to do this? Thanks all!


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

You need the 55045 to program the decoders and assy unless you have the 55015 handheld. 

There is something called a Sprog II that will program everyones decoders but I have not seen one in action just heard about it. 

The 55060 will control multiple trains, but you will have to have the extra modules to do so. Not sure which ones. 

You can control multiple engines with the software, just open more of the controllers, not sure what the limit is, but It would be hard to manage more than two or three at a time depending on track size.


----------



## Adventureland (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the 55016 handheld, so programming the decoders isn't a big issue. My main concern is that out of 100 or so feet of track, I can only see about 20 feet of it from the controller/computer. The rest is being run through different rooms about 8 feet up in the air. I'm worried that the trains will run into each other and was wondering how to track the trains on the computer. I was also wondering if it is possible to schedule the trains so that they start and stop at specific times in specific locations throughout the track. Would pictures help?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

To do what you want with MTS will take quite a few MTS modules. I have not worked with them so will defer to someone else.

You could try this web site. I think you could use his modules to do what you want with or without the computer interface.

http://www.dccbitswitch.com/

Also, try this link. The forum is LGB specific and I'm sure someone will be able to help you.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LGBFamily/

Steve


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it too late to make a joke? 

In my day you would have needed a Bell 103 dataset configured for 20 mA current loop to connect your ASR33 to the Michigan Terminal System at 110 Baud. 

Full disclosure: I never used MTS. I did, however, connect to TSS using an IBM 1050 terminal.


----------

